# 2017 Florida State Paramedic Exam



## Yewtah22 (Jun 1, 2017)

Hello,
I'm aware this thread has already been started several times over, however on a recent google search was unable to find much pertinent info in regards to this topic.

I have digital copies of  Rambling Thoughts, Paramedic Brain Buster, and Tony's Medic Review that I would be happy to share via email with anyone in need.

I'm sure through all these references I will be fine, however was wondering if anyone who has recently taken the FL PM State Exam had any insight as to one guide being more of a better overall prep than the other, or just any other tips for taking the FL PM state in general.

For those requesting digital copies of either guide please message me and allow some time to respond as I am currently employed with a dpt. at a busy house. 

Respectfully
-


----------



## MackTheKnife (Jun 1, 2017)

I would say Quizlet.com's PM exam was helpful more than Rambling Thoughts. But the test was too easy.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yewtah22 (Jun 1, 2017)

MackTheKnife said:


> I would say Quizlet.com's PM exam was helpful more than Rambling Thoughts. But the test was too easy.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk



Great, thank you for your clarification.
Shortly after I posted this I was able to find your link on a previous thread. 

Also-
I heard when the state switched back from nr I heard the reverted back to a 2010 version that inadvertently had 2010 acls induced hypothermia questions. Did you happen to see this?


----------



## MackTheKnife (Jun 2, 2017)

No questions concerning hypothermia.


----------



## Yewtah22 (Jun 3, 2017)

Great, thanks again!


----------



## MPFFEMT (Jul 5, 2017)

id be interested in all the resources you have.  just made an account after reading this thread so not too familiar with the way it operates but will try to message you my email.  Thanks


----------



## MackTheKnife (Jul 5, 2017)

MPFFEMT said:


> id be interested in all the resources you have.  just made an account after reading this thread so not too familiar with the way it operates but will try to message you my email.  Thanks


Ok. First, the test is a joke- it's super easy and mostly EMT questions. Some ALS. Go to Quizlet.com and search for Florida Paramedic Exam- pretty good. Rambling Thoughts was somewhat helpful. ACLS knowledge is helpful, too.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yewtah22 (Jul 5, 2017)

I actually found Rambling Thoughts Paramedic Brain Buster and Tony's Medic Exam Review to be nearly spot on to the test. I can send you those reviews by this weekend if that works for you.


----------



## MPFFEMT (Jul 5, 2017)

MackTheKnife said:


> Ok. First, the test is a joke- it's super easy and mostly EMT questions. Some ALS. Go to Quizlet.com and search for Florida Paramedic Exam- pretty good. Rambling Thoughts was somewhat helpful. ACLS knowledge is helpful, too.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk



Although that seems somewhat relieving that ill pass, it actually makes me question the entire process and its validity of holding such an advanced certification lol
Appreciate the quick response, im comfortable with ACLS but will look into Quizlet.  Thank You.



Yewtah22 said:


> I actually found Rambling Thoughts Paramedic Brain Buster and Tony's Medic Exam Review to be nearly spot on to the test. I can send you those reviews by this weekend if that works for you.



Perfect.  I have my class final exam worth 400pts next week so ill also use these sources to study for that.
Send me a private message so I can respond with my email.  Thank again.


----------



## Yewtah22 (Jul 8, 2017)

Hey - message over your email and I can get those guides sent to you today.


----------



## MPFFEMT (Jul 8, 2017)

Yewtah22 said:


> Hey - message over your email and I can get those guides sent to you today.


not sure how to private message but ill jst delete after you send.  It's *(moderator edit) *

Thanks you


----------



## Yewtah22 (Jul 8, 2017)

Sent* Should be seeing these shortly. If you have any issues opening these files let me know and we can figure it out from there.
Good luck!


----------



## Stephanie T Jarvis (Oct 16, 2017)

Yewtah22 said:


> Hello,
> I'm aware this thread has already been started several times over, however on a recent google search was unable to find much pertinent info in regards to this topic.
> 
> I have digital copies of  Rambling Thoughts, Paramedic Brain Buster, and Tony's Medic Review that I would be happy to share via email with anyone in need.
> ...




Could you please send me the material? I want to take my PMD test. stephlynne3635@gmail.com 
Thank you


----------



## Ssivart (Dec 2, 2017)

Yewtah22 said:


> Hello,
> I'm aware this thread has already been started several times over, however on a recent google search was unable to find much pertinent info in regards to this topic.
> 
> I have digital copies of  Rambling Thoughts, Paramedic Brain Buster, and Tony's Medic Review that I would be happy to share via email with anyone in need.
> ...


I’m taking the test soon and would love to have the study guides you have. Here is my email if you don’t mind sending those my way. Thank you so much. You’re greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ashbashh12 (Jan 9, 2018)

Yewtah22 said:


> Hello,
> I'm aware this thread has already been started several times over, however on a recent google search was unable to find much pertinent info in regards to this topic.
> 
> I have digital copies of  Rambling Thoughts, Paramedic Brain Buster, and Tony's Medic Review that I would be happy to share via email with anyone in need.
> ...


I would like copies of whatever you have! awhidden16@yahoo.com


----------



## DanaM (Jan 26, 2018)

Yewtah22 said:


> Hello,
> I'm aware this thread has already been started several times over, however on a recent google search was unable to find much pertinent info in regards to this topic.
> 
> I have digital copies of  Rambling Thoughts, Paramedic Brain Buster, and Tony's Medic Review that I would be happy to share via email with anyone in need.
> ...





Yewtah22 said:


> Hello,
> I'm aware this thread has already been started several times over, however on a recent google search was unable to find much pertinent info in regards to this topic.
> 
> I have digital copies of  Rambling Thoughts, Paramedic Brain Buster, and Tony's Medic Review that I would be happy to share via email with anyone in need.
> ...


----------



## DanaM (Jan 26, 2018)

How kind!! I’m taking the FL test. I would appreciate any study guides you are willing to share! Thanks so very much! Dana 
Danamacdon@yahoo.com


----------



## MackTheKnife (Jan 26, 2018)

DanaM said:


> How kind!! I’m taking the FL test. I would appreciate any study guides you are willing to share! Thanks so very much! Dana
> Danamacdon@yahoo.com


As I previously posted, Quizlet.com


----------



## MackTheKnife (Jan 26, 2018)

MackTheKnife said:


> As I previously posted, Quizlet.com


Also, as I previously posted, the test is a joke. Mainly BLS, a little ALS.


----------



## DanaM (Jan 26, 2018)

MackTheKnife said:


> Also, as I previously posted, the test is a joke. Mainly BLS, a little ALS.


Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## soflomedic14 (May 1, 2018)

MackTheKnife said:


> I would say Quizlet.com's PM exam was helpful more than Rambling Thoughts. But the test was too easy.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Agreed 100%


----------

